# Ornamental Cherry



## monicotti (May 28, 2008)

Hey Guys, I have an ornamental cherry tree in my back yard. Is that Ok to clip a few branches off and use for smoking?

Thanks
Sal


----------



## pineywoods (May 28, 2008)

As far as I'm aware all Cherry wood is good for smoking


----------



## sumosmoke (May 28, 2008)

Echo Piney on what he said .. give it a try. Who knows, may work out so well that tree may be gone by the end of the summer!!


----------



## walking dude (May 28, 2008)

are these limbs dead?

i know some folks that will use green wood, but others that say it creates cresote............


----------



## pineywoods (May 28, 2008)

I would not use it green personally let it dry out first


----------



## bbq bubba (May 28, 2008)

A few branches???
Cut that sucker down.....


----------



## monicotti (May 28, 2008)

Ill dry some out and give it a try.


----------

